# Linux Mint 9 Video



## Deleted member 67555 (May 27, 2010)

Here is a rather nice Linux Mint 9 Video By Jason Perlow 
Gives a rather nice rundown of the basic Features 
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/perlow/linux-mint-9-a-fresh-spin-on-ubuntu/13112?tag=nl.e539


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 27, 2010)

If it cant run games designed for X86 Windows Code without a virtual machine then its not worth it. We need a parallel DX API for all games and also be able to install windows games and Linux drivers in linux like we do in windows.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 27, 2010)

I wouldn't use Linux for Games not wort it IMO
It's great for Office and Social Networking tho


----------



## Vrgn86 (May 27, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> If it cant run games designed for X86 Windows Code without a virtual machine then its not worth it. We need a parallel DX API for all games and also be able to install windows games and Linux drivers in linux like we do in windows.



Then You will be keeping windows? Linux is prolly not for you. I like linux and the mint version.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 27, 2010)

looks nice. mint is definitely a nice out of the box linux distro/ubuntu port.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 27, 2010)

jmcslob said:


> I wouldn't use Linux for Games not wort it IMO
> It's great for Office and Social Networking tho



I wouldnt bother switching to Linux then when I can do the same stuff in Windows.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 27, 2010)

I wouldn't switch either But if I wanted to say take a bunch of left over or spare parts and build a machine for say my Wife so she can go on FaceBook or play her crappy Shockwave Games I would likely use this OS....Although I'm not sure about Shockwave games...

I'll find out though as soon as I get another HDD


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (May 27, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> I wouldnt bother switching to Linux then when I can do the same stuff in Windows.



I really don't think you're the target audience for switching to Linux then 

I just installed Mint 9 on my new Thinkpad x100e yesterday, but I've been using it for a while. Mint is FANTASTIC. Never been a fan of the boring brown and now purple uBuntu.

Most of the noticable change appears to be the boot speed, log in refinements, and cleanliness.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 28, 2010)

The Rate that Linux has vs MS, never see linux as an enthusiast/gaming or media mainstream use OS.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 28, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> The Rate that Linux has vs MS, never see linux as an enthusiast/gaming or media mainstream use OS.



the point of the OP was not to say that linux is going to be the next mainstream gaming system. while all of your comments are valid they are a bit off point. unless of course you are trolling


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 28, 2010)

Seems it would be great for something Like a Netbook...
Something where Gaming is not the Priority 
Or a business Laptop
I can't see any reason it wouldn't be a Great OS for such things


----------



## hellrazor (May 28, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> The Rate that Linux has vs MS, never see linux as an enthusiast/gaming or media mainstream use OS.



I don't know - MS seems to be slowing down, and I've noticed a few of my friends getting Linux when Windows 7 came out (all but one said they did it just in spite )

Of course I've also noticed the surge to open source in physics engines.

I'm not saying anythings going to happen anytime soon, just little things I'm noticing....


----------



## MilkyWay (May 28, 2010)

Pretty good out of the box linux like you said Easy Rhino. Just like the video says its good for a windows user to migrate even more so than say Ubuntu.

Its just a tweaked Ubuntu i think.

I want to go back and try linux again personally im not keen on these versions based on Ubuntu, they do have their uses though.

EDIT: to the OP great video, told me a lot about the OS compared to standard Ubuntu. Also nice description of slab.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 28, 2010)

hrm... it seems to me that with mint you really can do the same thing with ubuntu if you install xfce and install all the codecs and java stuff.


----------



## F1reFly (May 28, 2010)

so you basically do with your computer as you do now with Windows except you have to basically relearn everything from scratch. lol
Nah, i can browse the web, edit my vids/pics, watch movies all on my Windows with more 3rd party options and play any PC game under the sun to boot. Good OS for Netbooks as mentioned, but i don't find its fuctionality changing how i use my computer plus the learning curve then you have productivity time. I hate many things about Windows, but those are easily removed and/or customized with Stardocks or something.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 28, 2010)

hellrazor said:


> I don't know - MS seems to be slowing down, and I've noticed a few of my friends getting Linux when Windows 7 came out (all but one said they did it just in spite )
> 
> Of course I've also noticed the surge to open source in physics engines.
> 
> I'm not saying anythings going to happen anytime soon, just little things I'm noticing....



Linux Kernel has been around for about 15 years and longer if you Count Unix, but as a Everyday OS replacement to Windows It is taking forever to.


----------



## a_ump (May 28, 2010)

I tried ubuntu back in 8.XX days but i just couldn't grasp using the terminal and commands to install things and whatnot. i liked it, seemed snappier than Vista on my system. Course that was when i was lacking an OS for a second lol.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 28, 2010)

What Ive noticed about recent distro's of Linux OS's is they are making it easier to use and mostly without the Terminal..For most just enable a few extra repositories Scroll down a list Select what add-ons/programs you want and that's about it..

If you come across something that needs the Terminal you can always copy and paste
There are also quite a few programs that install stuff for you as well instead of using the Terminal


----------



## xtaticego (May 28, 2010)

Mint Linux is great for people who come from a windows os . very easy distro to use .Linux is a lot better than windows in a lot of ways games isn't one of them but there are some good games out there . I have used Linux for the last 6 years. Linux is more stable , faster , also can configure just about any thing you want in linux , when you are more of a advanced user you can completly make your own operating system to your liking .  Just because you may not like the way Linux runs and operates doesn't mean you should talk badly about it .


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 28, 2010)

truth be told, if people have a problem learning their way around mint linux then they should probably stick to the easiest OS they can.


----------



## xtaticego (May 28, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> truth be told, if people have a problem learning their way around mint linux then they should probably stick to the easiest OS they can.





So true,  Linux is no different than windows when we first used windows we had to learn how it worked , and that goes for Linux too.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 28, 2010)

I'm on the live DVD now and I got to say it's fairly nice..
Snappy for a Live disc as well
i actually  can't wait for my new HDD to get here so I can play with this


----------



## a_ump (May 28, 2010)

gaming wise yea we all know the answer when it comes to linux. But, with Steam going over to Mac's, i'm hoping and thinking that Steam may do the same and eventually work on linux. If that ever happens and they actually get their games to run i may look into linux as TF2, L4D, CSS are bout all i play nowadays.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (May 28, 2010)

a_ump said:


> gaming wise yea we all know the answer when it comes to linux. But, with Steam going over to Mac's, i'm hoping and thinking that Steam may do the same and eventually work on linux. If that ever happens and they actually get their games to run i may look into linux as TF2, L4D, CSS are bout all i play nowadays.



There is a working version of steam on Linux, however, it is not public 

I don't think Valve is going to push linux until the GPU manufacturers pull their head out of their asses with GPU drivers on Linux, and get some decent support, and good API's going.

Of which wont happen until linux becomes important enough.....  Being on OS X however, makes the porting process significantly easier, and hopefully the Linux community will adopt Apple's OpenCL approaches. It may provide the boost Linux needs.

Compiz works great on Mint out of the box tho, and ive noticed the proprietary driver installer for uBuntu has made GREAT strides. Out of the box, Catalyst control center on my Thinkpad x100e.


----------



## regexorcist (May 29, 2010)

*I like this Linux Mint background...*


----------



## a_ump (May 29, 2010)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> There is a working version of steam on Linux, however, it is not public
> 
> I don't think Valve is going to push linux until the GPU manufacturers pull their head out of their asses with GPU drivers on Linux, and get some decent support, and good API's going.
> 
> ...



aren't linux and OS X really similar? like more similar than linux and windows? i thought i'd always heard that mac's OS was closer to linux than windows


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 29, 2010)

a_ump said:


> aren't linux and OS X really similar? like more similar than linux and windows? i thought i'd always heard that mac's OS was closer to linux than windows



os x and the bsd platforms are very similiar. in fact, several of the bsd developers also work developing for os x.


----------



## a_ump (May 29, 2010)

ah, more hope for linux gaming!  haha


----------



## alexsubri (May 29, 2010)

I pefer Ubuntu, but does that Mint look sexy!


----------



## Melvis (May 31, 2010)

Just downloaded this (in 7mins) and im going to try this out on my laptop and also for my dad to try as its more windows like feel.


----------



## olithereal (Jun 5, 2010)

Been running Mint 9 for the last week ish and so far it runs really well. Didn't run into any problems really...aside maybe w/ running HD videos where it just laggs like crazy. Haven't even looked into it yet though, will do so tomorrow. Definitively a nice distro and I would recommend it over Ubuntu 10.04.


----------

